# Quick Question



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am looking at a georgeous "Geophagus Altifrons" at a PetStore a while away.
I have a larger, around 5"-6" Geophagus Brasiliensis, that I think is a female. Would I be okay with the Altifrons and Brasiliensis together? Or will they fight? I figure they won't because their mildly different..

Here is my Brasiliensis,









This is exactly what the Geophagus Altifrons looks like in the store: (Oh, and their Altifrons are in a tank with Brasiliensis, but there are a large group of them. (About 6 Brasilensis/6 Altifrons)


----------



## mepling (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats a nice fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I searched through a bunch of articles.The best info I got is the GA is found with many other fish(species) in thr wild.In general Geo's probably need to kept in school to prevent having a bully and weakling(not much choicehow it goes with only two).I would think with only two there would be trouble,and the slight difference between them would not help much(conspecific aggression).
No hard proof on this one ,really need input from someone with only two Geo's that aren't a pair(if they pair they could be brutal to other tankmates).


----------

